# Komplexität, Korrektheit, Reguläre Ausdrücke



## PeterMaffay99 (12. Mrz 2018)

Abend Leute ,
ich hab hier ein paar Aufgaben als Vorbereitung für eine Klausur und tu mich da ein bisschen schwer. Also ich hab hier und da schon Ansätze , allerdings wären Vergleichswerte ganz gut 

Wäre nett, wenn jemand die Aufgaben mal durchgehen könnte


----------



## thecain (12. Mrz 2018)

Dann zeig doch mal deine Ansätze und wo du Schwierigkeiten hast. Nicht das unsere "Vergleichswerte" plötzlich deine Lösungen werden


----------



## PeterMaffay99 (17. Mrz 2018)

Also bei den Regulären Ausdrücke wären meine Lösungen:
1)
für das 1. = i
für das 2. = b oder g

2)
a) \b [A] [a-z] \b
b) \b [A] |
c) [^b] \b
d) ab
e) [^a] b
f) ^[A-Z] $
g) [!] \b
h) ^([0] {1} [1-9] {1} | [1-9] {1} [0-9] {1}) [0-9] {3} $
i) .
j) b \W {5,7} b
k) eim \b
l) b [1-7] {1,2}.[0-9] {1,2}.(20\d\d | 20 [0-9] {2}) b
m) \b (.) \b
n)  \b [A-Z]


Meine Lösungen zu Korrektheit und Komplexität folgen heute im laufe des Tages oder morgen


----------



## Flown (17. Mrz 2018)

Weiter gehts auf: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/regulaere-ausdruecke-und-korrektheit.180901/#post-1149924


----------

